# Check Him Out



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Shes a cutie huh









they are offering it to me at a nice low price


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish! Imo gold is king! Gold is 1st. How did you get him to stand on his nose?LOL


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice but I prefer the horizontal strain.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Is he trying to sell you it as a Ternetzi?

Also. Why are you trying to buy fish from canada?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Is he trying to sell you it as a Ternetzi?
> 
> Also. Why are you trying to buy fish from canada?


?? i just didnt know you had to be from canada to try to squezze in their group order lmao , and no hes just giving me it at loww price


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

You do lol....

The price won't be good after he has to pay export fee's.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> You do lol....
> 
> The price won't be good after he has to pay export fee's.


i think , and he lives 9 hours away from me so i think hel be delevering


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

9 hours for a mac. If you don't mind me asking.... How much does he want for it?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> 9 hours for a mac. If you don't mind me asking.... How much does he want for it?


$35, you think thats a mac


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I know its a Mac.









$35 with 9 hour delivery? Are you sure he agreed to this?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

well i know for sure the price is straight im not so sure about the driving tho


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I would bet he is not cool with driving 9 hours.


----------



## **JP** (Jan 18, 2011)

nice one


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

piranha-freak101 said:


> 9 hours for a mac. If you don't mind me asking.... How much does he want for it?


$35, you think thats a mac








[/quote]

yea its a mac bro im assuming he may be trying to sell it to you as a tern but its not.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

yea same here , so how much do you think shipping would be zanni


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Its not worth it to get it from canada. Export fee's alone are $100+

Call Alex at AE Aquatics. He will hook you up.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

hes not from canada and i dont live in canada lmao



Tensa said:


> 9 hours for a mac. If you don't mind me asking.... How much does he want for it?


$35, you think thats a mac








[/quote]

yea its a mac bro im assuming he may be trying to sell it to you as a tern but its not.
[/quote]

cool macs are nice anyways, how big do they get


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

The guy trying to sell you that fish lives in Toronto Ontario Canada.

Alex lives in the states.

Macs can get 8+ inches.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> The guy trying to sell you that fish lives in Toronto Ontario Canada.
> 
> Alex lives in the states.
> 
> Macs can get 8+ inches.


how do you know he lives there , i dont even know tht haha


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

if he told you he would have to kill you lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Lol. Exactly.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Tensa said:


> if he told you he would have to kill you lol








































thanks for all your help guys i extemely appreciate it


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Lol no problem.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ill keep you guys updated , and who did you say has a better deal zanni


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

P hunting in the modern world!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Alex at AE-Aquatics will hook you up if your serious about getting one.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Alex at AE-Aquatics will hook you up if your serious about getting one.


HE HAS MACS??


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

if he doesnt have any in stock he can get them for you.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Tensa said:


> if he doesnt have any in stock he can get them for you.


o ok , and thanks again guys


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)




----------

